# That four letter dirty word for Electric Train People-DUST



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Starting to do my yearly job for my A/F layout. This is one job I hate doing.:thumbsdown: To do
a good job I have to strip all the loose accessorys (People/Signs/Auto's/Trees and etc.) and hand clean the dust off of the parts. Then have to vacuum the roads/tracks and etc.; of course all the the rolling stock is off waiting to be cleaned. This is one P-I-T-A!!:smilie_daumenneg:

Maybe someone can give me some idea's how to do this different. During the Summer when I lose interest a little( go to my car hobby) should I cover it with lightweight plastic? Does anybody do this?? Of course the plastic itself will knock things over. Oh well. Comments please and looking for ideas. Larry

P.S. We have one good size train dealer in town (H-O) and has a nice layout. I ask him about his task as far as dusting goes and he said "I don't dust it"!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd suggest tossing some old sheets over it. You don't want to trap moisture under plastic, the sheet will deal with the dust.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I just ran through some of that process last week as my layout doesn't get used much at all during the summer months ... I have a small compressor for my airbrush and used that to blow the dust off the buildings, and then one of those battery dust bunny vacumn cleaners with around a one inch nozzle to go over the tracks .. the rest i figured would blend in with ground cover


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My 10'X10' layout is located in a 30'X40' garage in my backyard which houses my summer hobby (classic Buicks) and winter hobby (trains) but thankfully it's nearly dust free. 
The big problem I encounter is SPIDER WEBBS.....the damned things are all over the place and drive me batty! 
Anybody know what I can do to eliminate the freakin' spiders? :dunno:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think all my spiders eat all my dust.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I look at it as natural weathering...If anyone has seen the pictures of my layout, you can see the dirt and dust on it.. My wife asked me why I didn't clean it or dust it,and I didn't have an answer..


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> I think all my spiders eat all my dust.


Big Ed,
PLEASE send them to Flint, MI   QUICK!! :appl: I'll poison the dust and that will be the end of the freakin' spiders! :stroke:
Bob


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd suggest tossing some old sheets over it. You don't want to trap moisture under plastic, the sheet will deal with the dust.


This is what I'm planning to do. It's rather a preventative measure instead of trying to clean it after the dust settles on.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok; got some "QuakeHold Museum Putty" from Menards. It looks good and nice idea; will try tomorrow. Thanks Much; Larry


----------

